# Can a carbon bike take a rack?



## D_K (Mar 12, 2010)

The bike in question is my 2010 Bianchi Cross Concept Race with a fairly beefy carbon cross frame. The seatpost is a Zipp Service Course SL (i.e. aluminum). By some miracle of Bianchi engineering, this race bike is actually fairly comfortable for long distance riding and I plan to use it for my 17 mile each way commute to work. The issue is cargo...

I have a Deuter Trans Alpine 30 backpack, which absolutely rocks despite its large size. But being a cyclist, I have an insane metabolism that requires about 5lbs of food to get me through a day. So once my clothes and food are in the backpack, it's a little rediculous. Thus I was wondering if this carbon bike can handle one of Topeak's smaller MTX BeamRacks with one of their trunk bags. I just want to carry my chow in there, nothing heavy. My engineer side states that if the frame can support me it can support this... but my hypochondriac side is screaming that I am going to crack my expensive frame. So what do all of you think?


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Just 5 lbs? Weight's not a problem, just make sure that the seatpost can handle the clamp. 

Just because I don't like the beam racks, I'd look at some bag solutions first though. A handlebar bag is probably easiest, but there are some seat bags that'll do it. Check out Velo Orange, Rivendell, Carradice. There are others, but those are good places to start.


----------



## D_K (Mar 12, 2010)

I actually never thought of a handlebar bag. The Carradice CarraDura looks pretty nice too. I'm just not sure if that will work with my stupid Ultegra shifters with the side exit cable. Curse you Shimano for always being five years behind!!


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

1) Bontrager: BackRack Lightweight (Model #08214)

2) Universal Cycles -- Salsa Rack-Lock Seatpost Clamp

3) buy trunk bag and install

4) go to work on a carbon cross bike with lunch and be happy.


----------



## D_K (Mar 12, 2010)

So that is how you put a rack on a bike that isn't meant to take a rack. Awesome! I better be careful or my Bianchi is going to start looking like my old fully racked out Diamondback that I use to have as a kid for my paper routes!


----------



## surly boy (Sep 8, 2011)

Carradice of Nelson(England) makes bags that carry a lot and attach with their bag support to the seat rails not to the frame. I have one and I can stuff a lot in it.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I second the recommendation for a Carradice seatbag. They come in a range of sizes and you could easily find one large enough to carry whatever you need. They attach to your saddle. I would recommend getting a Carradice Bagman rack with quick release, as well. The rack supports the bag and the QR allows you to easily install and remove the bag. I use their smallest seatbag (Barley) and it holds all I need 99% of the time. Also have a Pendle, which holds 50% more volume, but it's actually bigger than I need most of the time.


----------

